# FS: 18" Daat D64 Chrome Wheels /Tires (came off of a Ford Focus)



## aiwapro (Apr 18, 2006)

I traded in my Focus for a BMW, and am left with custom wheels and tires, as the dealer of course did not want to give me anything for them.

They are Daat D64 Chrome Wheels with Low Profile Ceat tires. They are 225/40/18. They came off of a Ford Focus, so I know they will fit on those, but I don't know the bolt patterns of other cars, so they may fit on other cars with the same pattern. For sure they don't fit on my 528i, so I need to sell them.

The set of 4 is in almost like new condition. They have about 2,000 miles on them, and were only on the car during the Summer. I took good care of them, hand washed with Mother's Chome Wheel Cleaner only, never ever car washed. The shine from them can be seen from very far away. Small nicks can be found on them if it is looked for, which came from pebbles in the road.

I got countless compliments on my stock 2001 Focus SE after putting these wheels on there. I don't have any pictures of them on the car, just next to it, as I traded in the car in the winter, and like I stated before, they were only mounted on the car during the Summer months.

Includes:

4 Wheels, 4 Tires, 4 Center Caps

There are also chrome valve stems and caps on the tires as well.

Email me at: aiwapro at msn.com if you have questions.

I can take more pictures with a different camera if requested. Only a 1.3MP Pocket PC camera phone was available at the time I took the pictures.

I am looking for atleast $800 plus shipping which will be around $100 - $150 via UPS Ground. Local pick-up is available, if someone is near. The same set can be found on eBay for $1400 plus shipping. Best offers will be considered, as they are just sitting in the closet right now, and they don't fit on my new car, bolt pattern is much different, not to mention 4-lug on Focus, vs. 5-lug on BMW. Original receipt is available to buyer for records & warranty purposes.

PayPal, Money Order, Cashier's Check, and Personal Check accepted.

Information on the wheel is available here:

http://www.daatwheels.com/product/product_detail.asp?idx=8


----------

